# Ny thread.........



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

WE'RE DUE.//////\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\**********,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........................................ussmileyflag


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

Gimmeeee snow


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far this season...........i've been helped once(1).......(chaining up my blade)...and i have stopped twice to help.........................my friend needS my help in lower westchester. I hope i can help him out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I know we need snow bad. This sucks where I am there is no snow left.


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

any day now......


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im in 6-10


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

storm flopped for me I got an inch


----------



## chris694205 (Dec 7, 2009)

jesus when is this going to happen.. we have to be due for a decent one


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

This is southern NY's year...for once...


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

You know what they say, if you aren't at the party, move to it. Head over to where the snow is... We might!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Think the best party around is south jersey....


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well gentlemen I am hoping Monday into Tuesday gives us some salting or removal......


----------



## Completesnow (Feb 15, 2010)

my plow has been off the truck for way to damn long in up state ny


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

welll.....today is lookin like some type a preeeecipition will occur....it better had....i neeeds the work.

i take my plow and all my salt and spreader off to encourage ....or better to please the snow gods....an offerring of my sweat and time ......load and unload....clean and rinse....fluid film ...and wait....i pray to the mountain of salt in my driveway.

i am not well.


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

aaaaaaaaargggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

monday to tuesday I got 2 inches of snow enough for one decent push. This week is beginning to look very pleasing for me. some snow tuesday and looks like a big big one thursday into friday we will see boys!!!!


----------



## DURAMAXPLOW2003 (Jan 12, 2008)

here comes another mix and match..............................get out the salt.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

DURAMAXPLOW2003;1009296 said:


> here comes another mix and match..............................get out the salt.


mhmmmmm a mix storm and 2 nor easters in one week. good thing I bought a salter haha


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

One of my Magic vendors always text messages me on an upcoming event.I just got it a few minutes ago.Says a winter event everyday this week except today.Hope it's right.Need the coin. Everyone be safe out there.


----------

